# Training for the Triple Bypass



## Aaron in Denver

I've signed up for the Triple for the first time. Its definitely a big challenge, but I'm looking forward to it.
I'm wondering if others who have done the ride (or are planning on it this year) have done anything specific prior to the ride which worked well (or not so well). 
I know I need to put in a bunch of miles generally to prepare. I'm also thinking I will try to ride each pass individually at least once before the ride itself. I live in Denver and figure that more rides at altitude will be a good idea as well. These seem to me to be the very basics I should work on, but past this I'm sure there are things I haven't considered.

Thanks for any replies!


----------



## fleck

get in the hills for some training... you already know that one...

your longest training ride should be about 120% of the tripple

don't over do it. It's easy to overtrain. dedicate 2 days a week (i often use monday and thursday) as rest days. Either no riding or active recovery. keep it really, really slow

since you're in denver and can't get up to the hills all the time, simulate it... Turn a big gear and push it hard for 5 min or so. 

but really this time of year the intensity can be kept somewhat low. Throw in a few intervals in that big gear. But for the most part, work on using an easy gear at a faster cadence then normal. 

read The Cyclist's Training Bible
really good info and cheeper and far more effictive then the bike upgrades you are starting to drool over.


----------



## JayTee

Climb lots. I don't really aagree that you need to do a training ride that is 120% of the Triple... I'd say one that is about 75% should be enough. For me, one of my final training rides was the Copper Triangle. I also did Boulder to Allenspark via Left Hand (and back the same way, not the loop through Lyons). Both give you about 80 miles and 6000 vertical. And I did 2-3 centuries before.

I had a friend who trained her tail off and didn't finish. My suspicion was that her training was ALL hills and not enough distance. Yeah, she'd go out to Lookout Mtn and go up and down three times, or she'd hit one pass at a time for a 30 miler (like up Squaw/Juniper and back) but I'm not sure she put in a century before the Triple. 

For the Triple, the hard climbing is all over by mile 60 (top of Loveland) but if you haven't prepared for endurance, Swan Mtn and the gradual climb up Vail just give you the beat down.


----------



## fosbibr

I gotta agree with JayTee - the hardest part is through the top of Loveland - after that it's fairly (a relative term of course) average - I actually thought the long grind between Idaho and the base of Loveland was the worst. I had never ridden more than 105 miles at one time before doing a Triple and was able to easily do it. But I would suggest building base then adding hills and more hills. You definetly need the endurance aspect.

I live in Denver as well and am easily able to get up into the hills. I am able to take either the the Platte Valley or Bear Creek paths out (which make a good warm-up/down) to Deer Creek canyon or Morrison. I also did a ride up Squaw Pass and down into Idaho Springs and then back up - that made me confident I could do the ride. The only pass I had never hit before was Loveland and that was my only hesitation - but it's not that long.

As I said, I had never done more than 105 miles before my first triple, did the triple in my target time, then did the one-day Seattle to Portland (ca 215 miles) at an avg speed of 20mph the next week. Its all about long training with adding hills (IMO).

Good luck


----------



## Bulldozer

I'd focus on doing base miles now. Just get out there and ride whenever you can. Once the weather becomes more predicatable (May?), I would turn on the climbing. 

By June you need to have some long rides under your belt - 60-80 milers. Throw in 2-3 good climbing days per month and you should be able to finish. To date, my longest ride ever has been 100 miles and I don't think there's any question that I will be able to do the distance - the climbing is another story.


----------



## vastydeep

*Weather planning*

The climbs in the triple are exceptionally long, but they aren't particularly steep, or challenging in that way. If you have a bike with good low gearings, you can find a zone and grind it out. I trained last year with a series of training rides, each of about half-a triple (60 miles, 5000 ft of climbing). That seemed to do the trick.

What I didn't adequately plan for last year was the weather. It was cold, but not exceptionally so. All the same, I didn't have anything in the closet that was good for 10 hours at 40 degrees of pouring rain. 

Make sure you can deal with that, and spend a few miles training in foul-weather gear. This, more than specific horizontal or vertical miles will be my focus (and my recommendation) for this year.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Aaron in Denver said:


> I've signed up for the Triple for the first time. Its definitely a big challenge, but I'm looking forward to it.
> I'm wondering if others who have done the ride (or are planning on it this year) have done anything specific prior to the ride which worked well (or not so well).
> I know I need to put in a bunch of miles generally to prepare. I'm also thinking I will try to ride each pass individually at least once before the ride itself. I live in Denver and figure that more rides at altitude will be a good idea as well. These seem to me to be the very basics I should work on, but past this I'm sure there are things I haven't considered.
> 
> Thanks for any replies!


When I've done it I usually did a week long tour like Ride the Rockies or Bike Tour of CO beforehand--Triple Bypass is lots harder than any single day of either of those tours. Just ride a lot and do plenty of climbing and you'll be fine. Make sure and eat and drink enough cuz if you bonk at altitude it's a death march into Avon. Been there, done that.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

fosbibr said:


> I gotta agree with JayTee - the hardest part is through the top of Loveland


The climb up to Loveland from Georgetown is the worst for me. Riding along I-70 is no fun.


----------



## Pwnt

I am curious if a noob could do this ride if he/she began training for it now?


----------



## TyboTy

*Gearing?*

What drivetrain have you folks in the mountains and those of you who have done this before used? Assuming proper lowland training, is a double up front and a 12-23 enough. I am toying with the idea of a 12-27 and an XT rear der instead of bolting on the triple front.
Thoughts?


----------



## Bulldozer

Pwnt said:


> I am curious if a noob could do this ride if he/she began training for it now?


Absolutely. You won't finish in record time but if you started now you would have an excellent chance of completing the ride. The ride is just under 5 months from now. That's plenty of time to put in hundreds of miles. Start with just riding your bike a lot and then throw in some long climbing days.


----------



## ProudDaddy

Pwnt said:


> I am curious if a noob could do this ride if he/she began training for it now?


I bought my first road bike ever last March and did the triple. I basically followed the training schedule from the TE website, although I stayed a couple weeks ahead of that which gave me the opportunity to do a few more 75+ mile rides. It worked great for me, basically one long ride on the weekend increasing in distance each week, with usually 1 or 2 shorter weekday rides. Start with the base miles and gradually build in the climbing. TE weekend group rides are pretty good too. I never tried to train in adverse conditions, although I did get caught in DCC a few times and once over Loveland pass the week prior without the proper gear and that was probably a good thing for me, as I felt fairly good most of the day of the triple and hammered out the ride in 8 hours. Worst part of ride for me, by far, was from Loveland rest stop to the top of Loveland pass. 

I haven't been on a bike since last fall but I'm already signed up again this year. Brought my bike in today for a tune and can't wait to get on it!


----------



## ProudDaddy

TyboTy said:


> What drivetrain have you folks in the mountains and those of you who have done this before used? Assuming proper lowland training, is a double up front and a 12-23 enough. I am toying with the idea of a 12-27 and an XT rear der instead of bolting on the triple front.
> Thoughts?


With proper training, 10 sp double with 12-25 was fine for me.


----------



## JayTee

Although none of the grades on the Triple is particularly steep, I confess that I was grateful to have my triple crank. As the miles went by and I started to lose power, I needed the lower gears despite the moderate grades. I'm actually embarrassed to admit that one year I was even in granny between Frisco and Copper... it kept the lactic acid burn down.

Some folks muscle it in a double, but I'm going to admit that I personally would not want to try. OTOH, grades are never worse than maybe 7%... it is just that it is a lot of miles of uphill, and if you have a headwind like we did in 2003 (I think it was) it feels a whole lot steeper.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

JayTee said:


> Although none of the grades on the Triple is particularly steep, I confess that I was grateful to have my triple crank. As the miles went by and I started to lose power, I needed the lower gears despite the moderate grades. I'm actually embarrassed to admit that one year I was even in granny between Frisco and Copper... it kept the lactic acid burn down.
> 
> Some folks muscle it in a double, but I'm going to admit that I personally would not want to try. OTOH, grades are never worse than maybe 7%... it is just that it is a lot of miles of uphill, and if you have a headwind like we did in 2003 (I think it was) it feels a whole lot steeper.


I rode it with a 13x26 -- and I wished I had more gears near the end of the day.

//If you wanna have bragging rights be like Stingray Phil and do it on a Schwinn Stingray.

/// FWIW...don't do this if you are out of shape...it hurts and you will hate yourself.


----------



## Aaron in Denver

*Wow! Lots of info. A couple more questions...*

My gearing is 12-27 with a 50/36 SLK crank. I've thought about going to a 34 small ring, but I've ridden Vail Pass both ways and Lefthand to Ward (damn that last mile or two is STEEP-feels like the bike just wants to stop) without running out of gear (though it was very close a couple times). Most people seem to run 50/34. The switch would allow for a "bail out" gear or two if I hit the wall with more passes yet to climb. Maybe a no brainer on this.
Thanks for all of the thoughts on different rides, I'll definitely be doing a lot of climbing. I don't think I'll be able to work in a ride at 120% of the triple's distance, but it makes sense that if I could do 144 miles, I can do 120.
I thought I read that there's a great BBQ at the end. Do most people stay over in Avon?

Thanks for all the good info!


----------



## Pwnt

Bocephus Jones II said:


> /// FWIW...don't do this if you are out of shape...it hurts and you will hate yourself.


Is round a shape?:thumbsup: 

I am already putting miles on with another forum group. I am really hoping I will be ready to rock and roll when the time comes. Also I hear the ride is filling up quick so if you doing it you need to get signed up soon.


----------



## godot

*Gearing*

A 36-27 is plenty low for anything on you'll find on the triple bypass. It's never all that steep. I think the steepest parts on the ride are Swan Mtn rode and couple of very short pitches on Vail Pass.

The worst part of the ride for me is the bike path between the high school and copper mountain. I don't know why, but I feel better on Vail Pass than I do on that stretch.

Lots of miles, Lots of climbing will get you ready. Losing weight will help too. Find some group rides and practice riding in a paceline. There's usually a headwind coming down Vail Pass all the way to Avon, so hooking up with a paceline is a good thing.


----------



## j-dawg

*Shower*

Coming from someone who drove a SAG wagon last year, I'd say the best training is to turn your thermostat down to 50 and stand in the shower for 9 hours 

Seriously, I don't know where the 120% came from but I've heard to never do more than 75% before a big event. If you ride 144 miles beforehand in one day, what is the mental reward for riding 120 on the day of the event? 

I've never ridden it personally but I'd recommend carrying a Camelback or practicing cramming as much stuff as possible in your jersey. My buddy started last year with shorts, jersey and arm warmers and by the first pass was wearing every piece of bike clothing he owned.

Enjoy it either way. It's a heck of a ride.


----------



## JayTee

One other piece of advice... start early. It keeps you out of the crazy pack coming down Mt. Evans and gives you a better chance of beating the afternoon t-storms. Unless you are super fast, it is good to start out ahead of the pack.


----------



## John Nelson

Pwnt said:


> I am curious if a noob could do this ride if he/she began training for it now?


Yea, sure, but why? Save this one for another year. There are lots of other rides that are better for getting your feet wet. Don't try to start at the top. Reward yourself with it next year.


----------



## C-40

*some advice...*

After reading all of the previous posts, I have a few bits of advice. Put on the 34T little ring. On a ride of this length, one additional low gear is not much of a change. You may need it and more, just because you're tired, not because the roads are so steep. You'll be fresher at the end if you stay in a lower gear and spin rather than mash. I wouldn't pay any attention to others gearing recommendations. I've ridden the same speed up a steep climb, spinning a 28/23 while a masters racer beside me mashed a 39/23. This is just the difference between spinning at 85rpm and mashing at 60rpm. You need to match gearing to your ability and pedaling style. I always use a 53/39/28 triple with a 12-25 and often pass younger riders who try mashing up a mountain with an under-geared double crank bike. 

Riding abilities vary tremendously. I rode for a few miles with a much younger racer last weekend. He had ridden a 100 mile training ride in the mountains the day before and was doing his recovery ride when I caught up to him in Highlands Ranch. I'd say he's already in shape for the Triple.


----------



## MerlinAma

Bocephus Jones II said:


> When I've done it I usually did a week long tour like Ride the Rockies or Bike Tour of CO beforehand--Triple Bypass is lots harder than any single day of either of those tours. ........


Ummmm. There were lots of riders on BTC last year that thought Day 2 (Creede to Gunnison) was as hard as Triple Bypass.

FYI - I have not ridden Triple Bypass so this is strictly second hand commentary.


----------



## Mootsie

*5 time vet*

I rode the TBP 5 times and also did the Denver to Aspen Double Century. My advice is:
1. Start as early as you can. The afternoon showers suck.
2. Train with as many climbs as possible. Flats or "base" miles are crap. You climb most of the day. Spend most of your training doing the same.
3. Buy a Coke or Dr Pepper in Copper Mountain. It makes Vail Pass seem much easier. You are getting pretty tired by then.
4. Skip the first aid station on Mt Evans and fuel up in Idaho Springs at the Ranger Station. There are water fountains and public toilets on the side of the building right off the road. You'll put a hundreds of riders behind you and you won't have to stand in line. Take a baggie of sports powder with you to mix your own.
5. Don't overeat at the Loveland stop. The last few miles of that climb are harder than you think and they take your picture near the top. It would suck to have puke on your shirt.
6. There is a suprise little uphill on the down side of Vail Pass once you are in the woods. Most people are geared too high and cause a back up because they can't get up it. Its about half way down just before you enter the old closed road section.
Have fun.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MerlinAma said:


> Ummmm. There were lots of riders on BTC last year that thought Day 2 (Creede to Gunnison) was as hard as Triple Bypass.
> 
> FYI - I have not ridden Triple Bypass so this is strictly second hand commentary.


Yeah that was a tough day, but not as bad as the triple IMO...of course the weather has everything to do with it. If you have tailwinds all the way and good weather for TBP then it's much easier, but you usually get some weather and headwinds.


----------



## Spero

*The first time is the hardest.*

Make sure your shoes fit well and are not too tight. Your feet are going to swell.

Carry as little extra weight as possible, both body fat and supplies. You do not need more than a few gels or bars. There is more than enough support. Same for packing too many clothes.

Ride Bergen Park to Echo Lake (Squaw Pass) as many times as you can as you start training in the hills. Then plan to ride Bergen Park to Georgetown and maybe to Loveland Pass and back once, two to three weeks before the event. I like to finish my prep by doing the Copper Triangle route the week before followed by a recovery/taper week.

The grind along I-70 sucks.

Another century or two in June helps, but you do not need a 144 miler. Agree with all of JayTee's points. Long extended climbs are the best training for the Triple IMO.

FWIW I did 8hrs 40 min as a newbie in 2002 and suffered very badly. On third try in 2005 did 7hrs with plenty left in the tank, using above advice.


----------



## gotakeahike

*Less than 100 spaces left!*

The site today (3/2) says 3,410 riders registered. That means less than a hundred spaces left! 

I flew out from NY in 05 to do it and had a blast. My training was mostly all done in NY on long rides with little to no elevation gained, but I rode a WHOLE LOT! I found the big thing is to start early and find a "comfortable cadence" to use the whole day. I stayed too long at the rest stations and had to climb and descend Vail Pass in an absolute monsoon, but it was worth the suffering!


----------



## Woolbury

Yep, ride lots and climb lots as others say, but i especialy liked training on parts of the course. Every weekend before the ride I did Squaw to Georgetown and back, Loveland Ski area to Vail Pass and back, Squaw to top of Evans, etc. It gave me confidence during the ride knowing I could handle any of the parts. Take warm clothes, think about nutrition during the week prior-come in rested, hydrated, and carbo loaded. I had a blast!


----------



## Chain

Pwnt said:


> I am curious if a noob could do this ride if he/she began training for it now?


Yup, A buddy of mine that picked up cycling in mid-winter one year. His first Century, Organized ride and first ride over 70 miles were all done on the TripleByPass about 3 years ago. Of course he was retired and could train 4 or 5 days a week and living at 9K feet helped. He finished without a problem.


----------

